# Une vidéo émouvante...



## GzK^ (6 Septembre 2006)

Voilà, je me promenais sur koreus (habituellement, une référence pour tout ce qui est débilité et foutage de gueule en tous genres...), quand je suis tombé sur cette vidéo :

http://www.koreus.com/media/team-hoyt.html

En bref, cette vidéo montre un père, qui, pour faire plaisir à son fils, handicapé de naissance, participe à un triathlon avec ce dernier. Le meilleur dans cette histoire, c'est qu'ils ont gagnés contre tous les "valides".

A méditer dans cette société où moqueries et indifférences sont encore une plaies pour toutes les personnes handicapées.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

GzK^ a dit:


> A méditer dans cette société où moqueries et indifférences sont encore une plaies pour toutes les personnes handicapées.



N'exagérons tout de même pas.
Que l'on soit dans une société qui fait peu de cas du "problème" (en terme d'accès aux bâtiments publics, par exemple), nous sommes tout à fait d'accord que ca frise le scandale. Mais de là à parler de moquerie généralisée, c'est un peu fort, non ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Postée : ici


----------



## GzK^ (6 Septembre 2006)

oups d&#233;sol&#233;, mon entrain a fait que j'ai oubli&#233; de faire une recherche


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2006)

GzK^ a dit:


> oups désolé, mon entrain a fait que j'ai oublié de faire une recherche



Faute avouée étant à moitié pardonnée, tu n'auras qu'une seule séance de pal.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Faute avouée étant à moitié pardonnée, tu n'auras qu'une seule séance de pal.




Vous êtes trop bon; cela vous perdra.
Mais comme je ne peux rien vous refuser, cher Rezba, il en sera ainsi. Toutefois, cela sera fait sur un cactus. Gardons un peu de panache !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Faute avouée étant à moitié pardonnée, tu n'auras qu'une seule séance de pal.


Son corps sera recouvert de Pal au boeuf et aux petits légumes et on l'enfermera dans un labyrinthe ou errent des yorkshires aveuges et affamés.

Ah ah ah !


----------



## GzK^ (6 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Son corps sera recouvert de Pal au boeuf et aux petits légumes et on l'enfermera dans un labyrinthe ou errent des yorkshires aveuges et affamés.
> 
> Ah ah ah !


 
hey, jsuis végétarien, alors le pal au boeuf doucement svp :rose:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2006)

GzK^ a dit:


> hey, jsuis végétarien, alors le pal au boeuf doucement svp :rose:



Bon, d'accord. Donc ce sera cactus.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

GzK^ a dit:


> hey, jsuis v&#233;g&#233;tarien, alors le pal au boeuf doucement svp :rose:



Je vois que tu n'as toutefois rien contre le cactus. Qu'il en soit ainsi.

Edit : Grill&#233; !


----------



## GzK^ (6 Septembre 2006)

le cactus ok.. mais &#224; une seule condition, je veux qu'une charmante demoiselle m'enduise le corps de miel, et que le cactus soit &#224; proximit&#233; d'une fourmill&#232;re de fourmis carnivores


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Septembre 2006)

La demoiselle, tu la veux dans quelle tenue?
Dites moi l'heure et la date, je viendrais filmer &#231;a


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2006)

GzK^ a dit:


> le cactus ok.. mais à une seule condition, je veux qu'une charmante demoiselle m'enduise le corps de miel, et que le cactus soit à proximité d'une fourmillère de fourmis carnivores



T'as pas bien lu. Le cactus, on t'empale dessus. Donc pas besoin de t'enduire le corps de quoi que ce soit. Et il n'est pas prévu de lubrifiant pour l'empalement.


----------



## GzK^ (6 Septembre 2006)

j'avais mal lu, mais niveau torture jpensais que se faire dévorer par des fourmis c'était pire que de s'empaler sur un cactus : <


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Septembre 2006)

Sinon, on peut combiner les 2...


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

GzK^ a dit:


> j'avais mal lu, mais niveau torture jpensais que se faire d&#233;vorer par des fourmis c'&#233;tait pire que de s'empaler sur un cactus : <



Et les deux en m&#234;me temps ? 

Edit: les grands esprits


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

en tous cas merci pour cet instant d'émotion puissance ++++   voilà je pleure


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Toutefois, cela sera fait sur un cactus. Gardons un peu de panache !



Cher Monsieur La Moque...

C'est d'un clavier martelé par l'indignation la plus vive que je vous répond...

Vous donnez un image bien galvaudée et primesautière de cet art ancestral qu'est le pal en prétendant pouvoir le pratiquer à l'aide d'un quelconque végétal exogène, dont l'exotisme peut certes passer pour un semblant d'originalité, mais confine finalement à la vulgarité patente de ces effets de modes qui plaisent tant au bas peuple... Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai encore vu tout à l'heure une publicité mettant en avant une préparation culinaire de même provenance que la ridicule plante grasse dont vous prônez l'usage... Oui, exotisme de bas étage propre à séduire les esprits les plus grossiers sous couvert de leur faire croire que les fajitas, les cactus, les sombreros et "La Bamba" c'est rudement dans le coup...

Honte à vous que je prenais pour une personne éprise de traditions et de rigueur, s'adonnant au pal comme les Japonais pratiquent le Sado, la très codifiée cérémonie du thé..

Ah, oui... Il est tellement plus facile de se ruer chez un quelconque fleuriste pour acquérir un de vos cactus que de, comme nous l'ont appris nos ancêtres, longuement tailler soi-même un beau pieu, choisi avec amour parmi les nobles résineux de nos belles forêts d'Europe ; de lui donner patiemment l'arrondi en son sommet qui garantira un pal long et lancinant, comme il se doit...

Est-il possible que vous fassiez si facilement fi de tout cela? 

Je ne peux me résoudre à y croire...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

laisse-le aller en paix, mon PATOCH' !!.....  
pauvre "_homme_" ! d&#233;j&#224; qu'il n'a plus toute sa t&#234;te.....  









 

_m'sieu Amok ! faut pas rester l&#224;; vous &#234;tes dans le passage !!....
allez, voooil&#224;&#224;&#224;, par ici....  :love:_


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2006)

Si il l'apprend tu vas morfler.  

(bis.   )


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si il l'apprend tu vas morfler.
> 
> (bis.   )


meuuuuhhh nan !!....   
_(tu retardes !!  )_


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> meuuuuhhh nan !!....
> _(tu retardes !!  )_



Ah...grillé...  :rateau:

...tu vois qu'il est rapide.  

(on se rattrape comme on peut.  :rateau: )


----------



## hunjord (15 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cher Monsieur La Moque...
> 
> C'est d'un clavier martelé par l'indignation la plus vive que je vous répond...
> 
> ...



Collector....


----------

